# Munich: Here I come!!!: ED Story Part Deux



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello Everyone !!!

It's that time again, what time you say? We'll It's ED time!!!

Equipment Purchased for the trip to keep everyone updated.

Canon EOS 50D DSLR (have no clue how to use this thing.):dunno:
Sony AVCHD 1080P HandyCam
Sony VAIO Laptop

I am so excited, I just cant hide it....lol....

1st check out my last ED - for some reason no more music:dunno: but you get the idea...





Here is my 1st dry run with the new Video Camera...

Make sure to click the *HD* button for the best quality video.






Here is my 2nd try with the video Camera about half an hour ago...can't sleep
Make sure to click the *HD* button for the best quality video.






I'll keep updating this thread with pics and video as I get closer to pick up.

Stay tuned!!!!:bigpimp:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

You better practice A LOT with the new camera. Trust me. 

Cameras are getting more complex all the time (and I should know since I wrote the, well a, book on photography).

I am still figuring out new features on the Nikon D90.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

JSpira said:


> You better practice A LOT with the new camera. Trust me.
> 
> Cameras are getting more complex all the time (and I should know since I wrote the, well a, book on photography).
> 
> I am still figuring out new features on the Nikon D90.


J, I'll do my best with what little time I have to practice...Hopefully I wont screw up:angel:


----------



## denice25 (Feb 9, 2009)

hi.... nice share... thanks...


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

JSpira said:


> You better practice A LOT with the new camera. Trust me.
> 
> Cameras are getting more complex all the time (and I should know since I wrote the, well a, book on photography).
> 
> I am still figuring out new features on the Nikon D90.


I'll add a plug for the D90. I usually travel with a video camera and a SLR Camera, but on my last two trips this year I used the excuse of the D90's capability to make brief videos as an excuse to leave the video camera home.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh great!!!!! Will the new standard be HD video within 12 hours!!! Nice job coop! :tsk: 

Erik


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> Oh great!!!!! Will the new standard be HD video within 12 hours!!! Nice job coop! :tsk:
> 
> Erik


:rofl:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

JSpira said:


> You better practice A LOT with the new camera. Trust me.
> 
> Cameras are getting more complex all the time (and I should know since I wrote the, well a, book on photography).
> 
> I am still figuring out new features on the Nikon D90.


How do like the movie function? I bought a new Nikon as well, not 90............and I bought a book to learn tricks and tips.


----------



## blauner (Jul 11, 2007)

Take lots of HD video for sure. I bought the Sony HD camera as well for my trip, and it still amazes me when I go back and watch parts of my trip on my 47''. Feels like you are doing ED all over again. Definitely made a good choice with that.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

blauner said:


> Take lots of HD video for sure. I bought the Sony HD camera as well for my trip, and it still amazes me when I go back and watch parts of my trip on my 47''. Feels like you are doing ED all over again. Definitely made a good choice with that.


I'll do my best. I'll try to take lots of pics with the new Canon as well. If they look so good on your 47" I wonder how they will look on my 52" XBR :angel:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

It is now 11:30 AM do you know where your car is at....

Just took this pic. after washing the car....getting closer to lift off....










testing, the photomatrix, free app....If I dont want the watermarks I need to put up $99.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

JSpira said:


> You better practice A LOT with the new camera. Trust me.
> 
> Cameras are getting more complex all the time (and I should know since I wrote the, well a, book on photography).
> 
> I am still figuring out new features on the Nikon D90.


Very interesting, I had no idea.

http://www.amazon.com/History-Photo...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1242150354&sr=8-1


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

New Video.

Make sure to click the HD button for the best quality video.






Only 6 hours before lift of....I already Have Rolf booked he will be picking us up tomorrow at 10:10 AM.

I will be collecting my car @ 1:00PM local time:bigpimp:

Stay tuned....


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

Den- Have a good flight man! I'll be right behind ya! T-31 hours until I depart.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

MikeLogan said:


> Den- Have a good flight man! I'll be right behind ya! T-31 hours until I depart.


Thanks Mike !

PM me when you get into town, maybe we will meet up.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

...ok...I am leaving the house in about 10 min.

heading out to my parents house...My dad is going to take us to the Liberty International Airport in Newark NJ.

Only 4 hours till liftoff:bigpimp:

Don't forget to click on *HD*


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dencoop said:


> ...ok...I am leaving the house in about 10 min.
> 
> Only 4 hours till liftoff:bigpimp:


dencoop, have a nice and safe trip.
Don't forget "prisest' na dorozhku"



> Captain Oveur: You ever been in a cockpit before?
> Joey: No sir, I've never been up in a plane before.
> Captain Oveur: You ever seen a grown man naked?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

MB330 said:


> dencoop, have a nice and safe trip.
> Don't forget "prisest' na dorozhku"


Spacibo !!!

Kak u vas dila? Pasmatrite na moi NY Nomer na X5 prachitaiti shto na pisina...ia dumaia prikolna...net?

Leaving the house right now...Newark coming up next.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Spacibo !!!
> 
> Leaving the house right now...Newark coming up next.


Videl!!!!


> Rumack: I just want to tell you both good luck. We're all counting on you.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Looking forward to your videos. I just got back to Dulles and am waiting on my connecting flight home where I'll check out your current ones. I did some video with my T1i on my ED. Its a little more challenging with a DSLR I think. Never really been into video, so I'm curious to see how it comes out. Best of luck!!


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

I am glad you couldnt sleep because i really am enjoying your videos!!! You are doing a great job! such a sharp picture. Love your house too, really nice! i think we have the same range ( GE Profile)??
Have a great trip and look forward to the next update!!!!!!


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good luck dencoop ... your posts are tempting me into buying new photo / video gear 

Waiting to hear more from about your experience ... to help fine tune my trip.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello Everione,

I am here at the BMW WELT!!!!!

I am in the premium lounge and can see mu car through the glass waiting for me:thumbup:

I HAVE MANU MORE VIDEOS TO POST:::<ILL DO THAT LATER TONIGHT FROM THE HOTEL AS I AM USING THE WELTS computer at the moment

I THINK i AM WAU AHEAD OF THE !" HOUR RULE ANUWAU SINCE i DONT TAKE DELIVERU TILL 230 LOCAL TIME AND IT;S 100 LOCAL TIME:angel:

pic 1 - Rolf pick up at the Munchen Airport
pic 2 - Mu Brand New BABU
pic 3 - getting a bite to eat and a <bier at the Welt Lounge

Michelle mi uje daexali u nas vce narmalno, pazvanu papüji


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Hello Everione,
> 
> I am here at the BMW WELT!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats! I know the excitement of getting there and seeing your car for the first time. Looking forward to the vids!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

a few videos....posting from the Welt


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Hello Everione,
> 
> I am here at the BMW WELT!!!!!
> 
> ...


Can't see video at work, but pretty sure it's :thumbup:
Congratulation with your new BABU!
I think Apu is better name. Remind me some one.
Michelle, papüji privet!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats!!!! Take care of this one better than the last one would ya! 

Erik


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

guppyflyer said:


> Congrats!!!! Take care of this one better than the last one would ya!
> 
> Erik


Good point, Eric!
Just make sure, after you sold this one don't go on test drive with new owner. :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

MB330 said:


> Good point, Eric!
> Just make sure, after you sold this one don't go on test drive with new owner. :thumbup:


Wow, I cant believe you remember that.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, I am back at the Hotel.

The Welt was Ausome and amazing at the same time...we had a lot of fun today. I can honestley say I love my new car...the looks I was getting and compliments on the color combo:thumbup:

Here are some pictures from today.

What do you think? I was trying to capture Lemans Blue without using a Flash to get the most real reproduction....as it was very hard for me to tell what the color looked like from most of the pics that I saw...hopefully this will bring in some more Lemans Blue buyers....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

more pics from today....


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

That's definitely a nice color combo! Congrats. Looking forward to seeing the delivery movie.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

....and some more pics....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Snareman said:


> That's definitely a nice color combo! Congrats. Looking forward to seeing the delivery movie.


Thanks, I love it:thumbup: I was a bit afraid that I was not going to like it since I have never seen it in person


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

The last 2 pictures for today...

Can anyone tell me what was my first MOD?....(wheres the model badge?):angel:


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

Congrats! The car looks great. Nice to see that some other folks pass on the steptronic.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't Russians in New York dress nicer? 
Your wife doesn't seem to be nearly as excited as you are.

Seriously, the car looks stunning! Have a great time over there.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

DXK said:


> Don't Russians in New York dress nicer?


Sorry, I was so excited to pick up my car I left my Armani, Gucci, Versaci , Fendi, Dolce Gabana luggage at home...all that is left are these ugly Banana Republic,Polo,Puma type clothing....I was nervous someone was going to notice but was hoping for the best...well you got me red handed:rofl::angel:...lol...joking...



DXK said:


> Your wife doesn't seem to be nearly as excited as you are.


Yes, she was very tired...almost two days no sleep...plus she thought that we would be able to check into our hotel and freshen up before going to the welt and when we got to the Hotel thay said sorry, we cant provide a check in at this time come back after 3....so she was kind of pissed at me for that as well...not an issue after we go shopping tomorrow:bigpimp:



DXK said:


> Seriously, the car looks stunning! Have a great time over there.


Thank You !!! I apretiate it !!!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is a preview of My Video Welt Delivery...

click *HD* for the best quality video...Once I have everything uploaded to youtube you will be able to see the full experience.


----------



## stlmco (Apr 12, 2009)

"Can anyone tell me what was my first MOD?....(wheres the model badge?)"

Did you pull the model badge yourself? When and how? I understand from other posts that with a hair dryer and fishing line or dental floss you can get it off with no marks, but I can't imagine doing this will in Europe.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

stlmco said:


> "Can anyone tell me what was my first MOD?....(wheres the model badge?)"
> 
> Did you pull the model badge yourself? When and how? I understand from other posts that with a hair dryer and fishing line or dental floss you can get it off with no marks, but I can't imagine doing this will in Europe.


I did it with regular minted toothfloss...since the car completed production on 4/30 and did not see sunlight untill today I took off the badge ASAP.

1)because their is not going to be any discoloration between where the badge used to be and the rest of the car.
2) Since the car is so new..it came right off without any issues...as you can see you cant even tell it ever existed:thumbup:

I just hope they dont put it back on at the VPC...maybe theyll think its part of the M-sport pack.....


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Why would take an M badge off a BMW?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

skywalkerbeth said:


> Why would take an M badge off a BMW?


It was not 'M' - it was 'Q'


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Look at this punem (aideshe punem).
If there was a instrument to measure happiness - it will be get highest score today just by looking at your face.

Congrats, man!:thumbup:
Very happy for you! Wish you as more ED as you wish your self.
Will check all videos at home.
Thank you for sharing your excitement with Bimmerfest.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

more videos...

click *HD *

Just arrived in Munich






Hello Rolf
















stay tuned for more...I hope this is not overkill:dunno:


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

Is it me, or are all the videos JUMPY?? I mean they're not flowing correctly.


----------



## dm5272 (Aug 31, 2007)

DXK said:


> Don't Russians in New York dress nicer?
> Your wife doesn't seem to be nearly as excited as you are.
> 
> Seriously, the car looks stunning! Have a great time over there.


hahaha - funny stuff...

I was thinking along the same lines..
My actual thought was
"This guy looks like he just got off the russian boat":rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
(Funny thing is I didn't even know he was russian)

All in good fun - bud - I really like the wheels, and you look like a little kid with a brand new bike! Enjoy!!!!!
I will be there soon, and you can make fun of me too!


----------



## TEEAM HAM (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful ride! I am torn between Lemans Blue, Silverstone II and Space Gray for the M3. After looking at your car I may have, my decision seems easy! I am still about 9 months out though. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

more videos....

On the way to the Welt...


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

The Delivery Process Begins.....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

razzy530 said:


> Is it me, or are all the videos JUMPY?? I mean they're not flowing correctly.


It's you:bigpimp: lol....I did not bring a tripod with me so you could be right....As long as I helped someone in a positive way to go for the ED experience instead of the Normal Dealer piuck up then I did my job:thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*eXCLUSIVE NEVER BEFORE SEEN VIDEO AT THE wELT*

HERE IS THE SET OF VIDEOS WITH THE ACTUAL DELIVERY OF THE CAR AT THE WELT:bigpimp:





















EXCLUSIVE NEVER BEFORE SEEN VIDEO AT THE WELT !!!!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Day 2 Some pics from Marianplatz in Munchen*

Day 2...Some pics...

pic 1) Get ready, we are going Underground










pic 2) take a look at the Ad on this Taxi's door. I guess "Good Fating" is hard to come by in Munchen:dunno:










pic 3) Sometimes you just have to grab the Bull by the Horns...(oink, oink)










Stay tuned videos from Day 2 are on the way....


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

dencoop said:


> EXCLUSIVE NEVER BEFORE SEEN VIDEO AT THE WELT !!!!


That's too funny... Next thing we will see is an even more intimate look at your ED 

:angel:

So glad you are having a good time... Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> That's too funny... Next thing we will see is an even more intimate look at your ED
> 
> :angel:
> 
> So glad you are having a good time... Keep us posted :thumbup:




O, Boy, now I have to wait till I go home to see it.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice shirt coop! I'm assuming you got that here:









They had a FCUK store at the LHR T1 Duty Free........I was hoping my daughter wasn't going to ask for an explanation! 

Erik


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

dencoop said:


> Stay tuned videos from Day 2 are on the way....


Maybe it's just me, but you really look boared in this picture. :angel:

Also, guess you weren't aware that this is the #1 way swine flu is transmitted to Bimmerfest ED forum members. :angel::angel:


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

you didn't get the multi-purpose room and the underground facility on video! drats!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks For All of the comments so far....

Just wanted to post some more videos from My 2nd Day in Munchen.....




































Stay Tuned For More......


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

dencoop said:


>


Is the car connected to electric supply on floor @ 0:12 and the wire going inside the hood?

I am sure this car is not a plug-in hybrid :rofl:

Are they trying to get the battery charged before delivery?


----------



## minicoop11 (May 15, 2009)

hi dennis its michelle!! i got an account and its sorta obvious...AWSOME CAR!!!!! SOO COOL!!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*English Garden and BMW Museum*

Hello Again...

Pictures From Today....(English Garden and The BMW Museum)...


































































































































Stay tuned for videos...more to come....


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

The wife and I both ride. She watched the video of the side-car races then looked at the side-car bikes, went back and watched some more side-car video. Walked away shaking her head mumbling about their sanity:rofl:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

tudmbmw said:


> Is the car connected to electric supply on floor @ 0:12 and the wire going inside the hood?
> 
> I am sure this car is not a plug-in hybrid :rofl:
> 
> Are they trying to get the battery charged before delivery?


That is the power cord. On the Converts they try to have power hooked up because they show you how the roof works more then a few times and want to make sure not to drain the battery.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Video From 3rd Day in Munchen*

Here are the videos From Today.

Dont forget to click * HD* for the best quality.


























*Someone Else doing a European Delivery...I asked and he said he was registered on e90post.com...*






*BMW Museum....*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*MUST SEE !!! BMW Museum EXCLUSIVE NEVER BEFORE SEEN VIDEO!!!*

*MUST SEE !!! BMW Museum EXCLUSIVE NEVER BEFORE SEEN VIDEO!!*






*Roadster Evolution....*






*Outside of the BMW Museum During Rush Hour*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*AC/DC Concert in Munchen Today...Crazy Amount of People.*

*AC/DC Concert in Munchen Today...Crazy Amount of People.*






That is it for today...Please stay tuned for more...:angel:


----------



## iNeoxs (Feb 10, 2009)

The car looks gorgeous. Yea, looks like we missed each other at the Welt. Enjoy your trip. :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Day 4 Pictures: Open her up on the AutoBahn on the way to Salzburg*

Day 4 Pictures: Open her up on the AutoBahn on the way to Salzburg Austria

Our Hotel Sign...This is the 2nd time we are staying at this Hotel and I like it very much:thumbup:










Rest area on the way to Salzburg Autria. This is Where you have to purchase the Vignet (7.70 Eur) and at least one West.

Bonus: (3 generations of the 3er)










Wow, they still have phone booths, So Retro...My parents told me about these type of phone devices....not sure how to use one..but makes for a cool photo










Entering Austria....










Burgeshgarden (not sure of the spelling at the moment)










My baby parked at the Burgeshgarden (not sure of the spelling at the moment).










My baby parked at the Burgeshgarden (not sure of the spelling at the moment).










Burgeshgarden (not sure of the spelling at the moment).










Burgeshgarden (not sure of the spelling at the moment).










Salzburg, Austria










Salzburg, Austria










Salzburg, Austria










"Like there is any other type of FAART"...lol










Another Ede'r from this board (userName: caveatesq) parked next to me at the Marriotte Hotel in Munchen.










Stay tuned for Videos....


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Car looks fantastic. And I love your *ahem* "Exclusive" videos--very innovative :rofl:

And your pics from the English Garden are way too tame---I'm SURE you have much more _interesting_ pics than that :angel:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

iNeoxs said:


> The car looks gorgeous. Yea, looks like we missed each other at the Welt. Enjoy your trip. :thumbup:


Thanks for the good words...appreciate it !!!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

philippek said:


> Car looks fantastic. And I love your *ahem* "Exclusive" videos--very innovative :rofl:


Thanks for the kind words and the video compliment....coming from you the Master..It's a real honor....



philippek said:


> And your pics from the English Garden are way too tame---I'm SURE you have much more _interesting_ pics than that :angel:


Actually I do...but since this is a family site...here is a PG-13 pic from Salzburg....:angel:

*"Ice Cream Anyone"*


----------



## jalo (Apr 16, 2009)

dude this looks awesome... looks like ED is the way to do it! thanks for taking the time to share the vids. Definitely casts this in a whole diff light.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

jalo said:


> dude this looks awesome... looks like ED is the way to do it! thanks for taking the time to share the vids. Definitely casts this in a whole diff light.


Thanks For the kind words. As they say *"ED, the Ultimate Delivery Machine"*:rofl:

Glad, I could help....more pics and videos to come...stay tuned...


----------



## j128i (Oct 17, 2008)

*Excellent!*

I have to say dencoop and philippek are raising the bar to a record high level on ED reporting


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Video's -> On the way to Salzburg, Austria*

Video's -> On the way to Salzburg, Austria

Dont forget to click* HD* for better picture quality.

Dennis talking some russian and then English about where we are driving to....






In Munich, Hit a bit of Traffic...






Doing a few test runs on A9 in the 120-140 range...(too many cars on the roud had to slow down)






*I did better on this one* :thumbup:






Driving to Salzburg, Austria










German Cops Driving New Bimmers on the way to Salzburg, Austria.






Check out the Mountains in front of us...










Driving in Austria...










Went for a walk....





*
Check out this breathtaking view..It felt like your in some fairy tale story...just WOW.*






Stay tuned for the second set of vids from Day 4.:angel:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Welcome To Salzburg Austria !!!*

Welcome To Salzburg Austria !!!

Let's go for a walk and check out this City.






Russian Stuff in Salzburg Austria






Salzburg, Austria we are hear!!!


















Stay Tuned For Day 5....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*A Few Pics From Day 5. Walking around Munich*

A Few Pics From Day 5. Walking around Munich

Inside of our Hotel.










Just a local street in Munich










and another Street in Munich










Yet another Munich Street...


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Video: Day 5. Breakfast at a local Munich Place.*

*Video: Day 5. Breakfast at a local Munich Place.*


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Where is the video of the BMW logo when you flush the toilet????


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Snareman said:


> Where is the video of the BMW logo when you flush the toilet????


ha, ha, ha...lol....For some reason they dont show up on video...prob. some new technology that BMW invented...I guess your going to have to visit the Museum again....:angel:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*More pics from the second half of the day*

*More pics from the second half of the day*
































































I will upload the last of the videos once I get back to NY. My flight leaves at 3:20PM local time and fly into Newar at 6:30 PM local time...The trip is almost over and it was another awsom experiance...take care from Munich!!!:bigpimp:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dencoop said:


> ha, ha, ha...lol....For some reason they dont show up on video...prob. some new technology that BMW invented...I guess your going to have to visit the Museum again....:angel:


I do have a video of the Dyson Air Blade from some bathroom I was in. It was the coolest hand dryer I've ever seen. It now tops my previous best hand dryers at Grand Central in NYC.

http://www.dysonairblade.com/homepage.asp


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

The car looks great in pics 3 and 4! :thumbup:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Snareman said:


> The car looks great in pics 3 and 4! :thumbup:


+1. My car was COVERED in bugs just hours after I took it from the Welt


----------



## vgame64 (Dec 7, 2008)

Dencoop...thanks so much for this. It brings back all my memories of my recent trip to Germany. (I didn't do ED as I picked up my 335i from my dealer, [no PCD either ] but I spent a lot of time in the Welt)

I have one upped you in your bathroom footage, for anyone interested in what the actual toilets look like:









I have pictures of the BMW Museum toilets as well if anyone needs to see those ....:rofl:

(I am more of an E90post member...hence the low post count here)


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

philippek said:


> +1. My car was COVERED in bugs just hours after I took it from the Welt


Did you have problems with pollen? My car was covered in pollen anywhere I went. Even downtown Munich.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Snareman said:


> Did you have problems with pollen? My car was covered in pollen anywhere I went. Even downtown Munich.


No pollen, but I wasn't in Munich very long--pretty much headed west as soon as I got the car. By the end of my trip the front end was a slaughterhouse of German, French, Irish and English bugs :rofl:

I'm debating whether or not to clean off the license plate


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

philippek said:


> No pollen, but I wasn't in Munich very long--pretty much headed west as soon as I got the car. By the end of my trip the front end was a slaughterhouse of German, French, Irish and English bugs :rofl:
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to clean off the license plate


Yea, I had the bug graveyard on my car too. Every so often I'd get off the autobahn for a window break to get everything cleaned off it. I stopped at the carwash near harms before dropping my car off. I just couldn't let all that stuff sit on the car for the next month. :eeps:


----------



## minicoop11 (May 15, 2009)

very cool


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Videos: last Day in Munchen*

Well, I am back home in NY now another great ED adventure completed...

Here is the last set of Videos from my last day in Munchen....

*At the hotel.*











*On the way to Harms (Drop Off)*










*At HARMS*










*Inside the HARMS Building (Location)*










*Audi A6 2.0D Taxi Driving us to the Munchen Airport* (40.80 Euro)










*Arriving at the Munchen Airport. *






*
STAY TUNED FOR THE LAST SET OF PICS... IF YOU DROPPED OFF YOUR CAR RECENTLY YOUR GOING TO WANT TO SEE THESE*:angel:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Last Set OF Pictures - Guess which car is yours*

Let's play a game...

on May 18th at Aprox 11:00 AM Local Munich time the following Ultimate Driving Machines were hanging out at the HARMS parking lot....

*Here is mine:bigpimp:...*.










*Now tell me which one is yours*:dunno:


















































































At The Munchen Airport


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Parting is such sweet sorrow... 

Very cool that you took pics of all the other ED cars :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

philippek said:


> Very cool that you took pics of all the other ED cars :thumbup:


+1... Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

*Now tell me which one is yours*:dunno:

Mine is not in any of your pics.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

caveatesq said:


> *Now tell me which one is yours*:dunno:
> 
> Mine is not in any of your pics.


That's because we ended up getting there at about 11:00 AM local time...we were originally going to be there closer to 1:00/1:30PM...plans changed again last minute as we started to think about it more....so your car showed up after we already left...I Guess...Sorry we could not hook up....


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Great videos. Your ED video from a few years ago helped inspire my wife and I in 2007.

Sort of sad to see the Harms vids without Thomas.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Dood, you've been bitten by the ED bug, BIG TIME! Nice to see your videos and pics. The ones I've looked at really give one a good idea what an ED trip is like.
Well done sir!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

The BoatMan said:


> Great videos. Your ED video from a few years ago helped inspire my wife and I in 2007.
> 
> Sort of sad to see the Harms vids without Thomas.


I am glad I was able to Inspire your ED trip, hopefully this one Inspired you and your wife for another:angel: and maybe others as well...:bigpimp:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

emdreiSMG said:


> Dood, you've been bitten by the ED bug, BIG TIME! Nice to see your videos and pics. The ones I've looked at really give one a good idea what an ED trip is like.
> Well done sir!


Thanks for the kind Words:thumbup:


----------

